# My Evo and the Sunset



## 90AWDSM (Sep 21, 2011)

Was driving home, Seen possible backdrop for good photos and Shot some pictures. These are my Favorites. Let me know how they are.


----------



## SilverEF88 (Sep 21, 2011)

The second one is my favorite, for some reason I like the car centered in the frame, (explain that rule of thirds).  I wish the background was more uniform like if you had pulled over farther to the left and angled the car out towards the street.  Otherwise I don't think you can take a bad picture of an Evo, although I think it might be slower then my 88 Civic, lol, JK.  Really must buy one of those DSM monsters one day.


----------



## 90AWDSM (Sep 21, 2011)

SilverEF88 said:


> The second one is my favorite, for some reason I like the car centered in the frame, (explain that rule of thirds).  I wish the background was more uniform like if you had pulled over farther to the left and angled the car out towards the street.  Otherwise I don't think you can take a bad picture of an Evo, although I think it might be slower then my 88 Civic, lol, JK.  Really must buy one of those DSM monsters one day.



I like it Centered aswell but I wanted to get some of the trees that are there on the left. Where I parked I was somewhat Limited because they were doing construction right behind where I was standing.  I agree that it's slower than the 88 civic  You're car goes alot further on Gas then mine does LOL.

It's a Fun Car, Made Over 400awhp/400awtq on a Mustang Dyno.


----------



## SilverEF88 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah they are pretty cool.  My mpg went to hell after I dropped the Type R into it, well it probably has something to do with my driving style, lol.  Nice shots though, would love to see some more of them.


----------



## 90AWDSM (Sep 22, 2011)

B18C5 huh, Very nice. I have alot of Car buddies. Hondas to GTR's. Im gonna have to set up a shoot with everyone. Get some good pics!

I'll see what I can do about getting more shots.


----------



## edddial (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice car.. nice shots!


----------



## Bynx (Sep 22, 2011)

I think Id like to see the third shot from lower down so we can see the tires. Then Id use fill flash to just give a bit of light and detail to the car.


----------



## SilverEF88 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah I will have to get my car together with a couple other peoples here in town, it is a small town so there is like 6 of us.  (Sorry I kind of thread jacked and turned this into a car thread by the way.)


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 22, 2011)

not bad. makes me want to see more of the side of the car. probalby like the second one most. little lower shooting angle with the car a bit more in the shot so the lip wasnt cut off. would be nice as well.  something i need to do and just havnt had time to do is get out and do some photos of my cars. this makes me want to get out even more.


----------



## 90AWDSM (Sep 26, 2011)

12sndsgood said:


> not bad. makes me want to see more of the side of the car. probalby like the second one most. little lower shooting angle with the car a bit more in the shot so the lip wasnt cut off. would be nice as well.  something i need to do and just havnt had time to do is get out and do some photos of my cars. this makes me want to get out even more.



Thanks for the Reply, I've been busy with work and havent picked up my camera in about 2 days. 

Don't work on Tuesday so I'm gonna see if I can get a few of my Friends together and take some shots. I'll get more pics of the car


----------



## bassiusmaximous (Oct 12, 2011)

nice evo, Ive got a TB Evo 8. I like the last pic although its only half the car I like how you got the C5 in the background... well it looks like a c5 not sure if it is or not


----------



## 90AWDSM (Oct 12, 2011)

bassiusmaximous said:


> nice evo, Ive got a TB Evo 8. I like the last pic although its only half the car I like how you got the C5 in the background... well it looks like a c5 not sure if it is or not



Thanks man, Are you on SoCalEvo by any chance? I'm Andrew9RS on there.


----------



## bassiusmaximous (Oct 12, 2011)

im on evom and evoempire sometimes norcalevo but its kinda dead now...


----------

